
Nation's Largest Destroyer Sets Sail to Join US Navy - mpweiher
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-07/stealthy-destroyer-ready-to-set-sail-to-join-us-navy
======
mpweiher
And it is captained by...James Kirk.

